# ? Self-Driving Cars Have a Problem: Safer Human-Driven Ones ?



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

If you buy one of many new makes and models of car today, you might be surprised to find that, as a standard feature, it can do something your previous car couldn't: It will take over when it thinks you're making a mistake.

In the coming years, many cars will do more than that, even driving mostly by themselves, at least on highways. And not just luxury models such as the latest Audi A8 or Cadillac CT6, but something as mainstream as a Nissan Rogue.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/self-driving-cars-have-a-problem-safer-human-driven-ones-11560571203
Some of this technology has been in development for years, but the newest versions of it-with advanced object recognition, radar-and-laser detection and lightning-fast artificial intelligence-were created for autonomous cars.

Many tech entrepreneurs and
? @iheartuber have argued that fleets of robo-taxis would convince us to abandon personal car ownership in favor of "transportation as a service." Some of them have predicted these robot cars will start populating U.S. roads within the next two years.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Driver assist is the best alternative for now .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> It will take over when it thinks you're making a mistake.


Uhh no. 737max has that feature too. If that nifty feature malfunctions, then its going to kill you. People are getting so submissive these days. I hate even being a passenger with a human driver.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone with an automatic transmission has already given up to the robots. What happened to people enjoying driving


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Anyone with an automatic transmission has already given up to the robots. What happened to people enjoying driving


Having a car change gears for you is hardly the same thing as having the car control the direction of travel in my opinion.

It's like the difference between an autoloading firearm and an autoturret that shoots hostile targets automatically.

Having a firearm that loads itself between shots is convenient, but you're still choosing what to shoot. That's like an automatic transmission for a car.

Having a firearm that automatically identifies and then shoots what it thinks are threats is terrifying. This is the self-driving car.

Your self-driving car is stopping for all robbers in the roadway most likely... or if it is programmed to run robbers down, hopefully it is good at determining the difference between an old lady with a phone in her hands and a robber with a gun in his hands.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ever since I got a car with lane keeping assist and adaptive cruise control, I have used my phone a lot more when driving on the highway. Because when the car can automatically stop even when there’s heavy rain, I can rely on it more. 
It even stopped for a pedestrian wearing all black at night that I didn’t even see until I got closer.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Driver assist is the best alternative for now .


Driver assist is the only idea possible.

You only let a car drive you if you have a death wish.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

so many deaths


----------

